# 98 Frontier Service Engine Light



## kinger (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

I brought my Frontier in for inspection and the service engine light is on. My mechanic says the diagnostics indicate both O2 sensors need replacement. I have no problem with that. He told me, however, that once he replaces these sensors, he cannot reset the light, that I need to do what he calls "40 starts and 40 stops," in other words drive it a week, before it will reset itself. In the meantime I cannot pass inspection because the light is on. This sounds crazy to me...I'd think once he replaces the sensors he could reset the service engine light. Is he correct?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## waynekog (Sep 4, 2004)

kinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I brought my Frontier in for inspection and the service engine light is on. My mechanic says the diagnostics indicate both O2 sensors need replacement. I have no problem with that. He told me, however, that once he replaces these sensors, he cannot reset the light, that I need to do what he calls "40 starts and 40 stops," in other words drive it a week, before it will reset itself. In the meantime I cannot pass inspection because the light is on. This sounds crazy to me...I'd think once he replaces the sensors he could reset the service engine light. Is he correct?
> 
> ...


sounds like baloney- I got a 99 frontier, the lite came on mine and I just took the battery cable off for a hour or so and it reset.
-wayne-


----------



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

kinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I brought my Frontier in for inspection and the service engine light is on. My mechanic says the diagnostics indicate both O2 sensors need replacement. I have no problem with that. He told me, however, that once he replaces these sensors, he cannot reset the light, that I need to do what he calls "40 starts and 40 stops," in other words drive it a week, before it will reset itself. In the meantime I cannot pass inspection because the light is on. This sounds crazy to me...I'd think once he replaces the sensors he could reset the service engine light. Is he correct?
> 
> ...


Do you have an Autozone around you? They will reset your MIL light for free. By the way any OBD II scan tool will reset your light. I think cheap ones can be had for $50-$60.


----------

